# Blood: the Last Vampire goes live action



## Serp (Jun 14, 2007)

Production I.G has announced that 'Blood: The Last Vampire,' produced in 2000, will be made into a live action movie by company French Pathe. Production I.G has given it's consent. Pathe will spend approximately 20 million Euro (US$25 million) on the production. With shooting scheduled
to start in January 2007, a worldwide theatrical release is expected in spring 2008.

The original movie won best animation at the 4th Japan Media Arts Festival and spawned a TV-series 'Blood+' produced from 2005 to 2006. Copyright holder Production I.G gave it's consent for a live action production by French Pathe through American video distributor Manga Entertainment.

Pathe is the largest independent film studio in France, producing movies, distributing them and managing their movie licenses. The movie will be produced by Bill Kong (Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon; Hero) and directed by Ronny Yu (Freddy vs. Jason). Ji-hyun Jun (My Sassy Girl, Windstruck) will star as lead Saya. The international production aims for a world wide audience.

Production I.G was not payed for the license, but will instead to receive royalties from all revenue created by the movie. Generally, when manga and
anime are adapted into live-action movies outside of Japan, remake rights are usually sold for a flat fee, which in the case of a hit, bars the original copyright holder of further revenue.

If the movie is a hit, this will lead to a sharp increase in revenue through ticket and dvd sales. Since the movie's theatrical release is expected in spring 2008, impact on Production I.G's profits is likely to be seen 2009 or later


Source: 


Gallery of Ji-hyun Jun  as saya filming: X


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2007)

I was dissapointed with that movie.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

I sense failure in this movie's future.


----------



## O-ushi (Oct 23, 2007)

*Blood: The Last Vampire (Blood +) Live Action Movie (first pic here)*

I wasnt sure whether this should be posted here or in Konoha Theatre, but fans of Blood + would proberly notice it here anyway. 
There's a live action adpatation of Blood the Last Vampire in development: I had no idea that there was one being developed untill I saw this recently released still of Saya being played by one of my favourite actressses Jeon Ji Hyun:


----------



## Serp (Oct 23, 2007)

I made this thread a few months ago with pics aswell


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, but not *that* pic! 

Oh wow, that looks great!!

I loved Blood+ so much.


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

only world of darkness knows how to represent a vampire well...

all films/series sucked thus far (with a few good ones)


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not gonna even bother getting my hopes up for this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 23, 2007)

Remembers the failure that was Blood Rayne movie.

Sounds interesting though...


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

Peter said:


> Remembers the failure that was Blood Rayne movie.
> 
> Sounds interesting though...



dont get any hopes going, just check the budget


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 24, 2007)

Mff, she doesnt look the part.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2007)

Blood TLV doesn't really interest me. -__- I'd much rather see a Blood+ production.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 24, 2007)

There's word of a Blood+ sequel for September 2008, a cash in on the movie.

And why so much thought for failure? If nothing else, the battle look to be cool (despite the budget), this is Ronny Yu we're talking about. Very stylish director, one of the only redeeming things about FreddyVJason was his touch.


----------



## o11993 (Oct 25, 2007)

It better be good.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 1, 2007)

Actually Ronny Yu is not director.  He's still part of the project though and wrote the screenplay.  *Chris Nahon* is directing the movie and he's a decent director.  He directed Kiss of the Dragon with Jet Li.  Plus they have Cory Yuen as the action/stunt director!

Anyway, ShockTilYouDrop found another picture and movie summary at the AFM.  Apparently Focus Features International was pimping it out a bit.  

Here's the new pic with Saya (Gianna Jun) and Alice Mckee (Allison Miller)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Click for the original article.

*Movie Summary Provided: *_ On the surface, Saya is a stunning 16-year-old, but that youthful exterior hides the tormented soul of a 400-year-old "halfling." Born to a human father and a vampire mother, she has for centuries been a loner obsessed with using her samurai skills to rid the world of vampires, all the while knowing that she herself can survive only on blood like those she hunts. When she is sent onto an American military base in Tokyo by the clandestine organization she works for, Saya immediately senses that this may be her opportunity to finally destroy Onigen, the evil patriarch of all vampires. Using her superhman strength and her sword, she begins to rid the base of its evil infestation in a series of spectacular and elaborate showdowns. However, it is not until she forms her first human friendship in centuries with the young daughter of the base's general that Saya learns of her greatest power over Onigen may well be her ability for human connection..._


Honestly, I'm not sure what to think and I am a HUGE Blood the Last Vampire fan , which is why I'm so biased toward Blood+ (though I did like someone parts of it), I hate how they turned Saya in the series.  But I LOVE the original Saya.  Simply badass and extremely intriguing.  

But it seems like they took out the scientific point of view of the vampires.  Or maybe it might be presented later?  Cause it was in the Blood the Last Vampire novels where they expanded a bit on Saya and her background.  Not to mention, they made the story sound like Bloodrayne. Though unlike the Bloodrayne live-action, this might have a chance, cause_ Uwe Boll_ isn't on the project thank goodness.  We'll just have to see though I love the pics so far.  I just hope they release a teaser trailer before the year ends <3


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for the double post. But no one has replied in this for a while.

ANYWAY HIGH QUALITY PICTURES FROM THE MOVIE HAVE JUST BEEN RELEASED!! And finally!  

A HUGE number of shots from Blood the Last Vampire have finally been released.  WARNING.  They may contain SPOILERS.  So I put them under the link.  Also some of them are very big pics.   Enjoy and discuss!  Personally its making me really excited.

Source: Link removed to jjhfan001 @ imdb

Koyuki
Click here
Click here
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Ji Hyun & Koyuki catfight 
Link removed
Link removed <- spoiler

Jun Ji Hyun (Gianna Jun)
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Old man ??
Link removed
Link removed <- spoiler

Corpse
Link removed <- who?

Explosions
Link removed
Link removed

Behind the Scenes (Koyuki, Allison Miller and Jun Ji Hyun)
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Catterix (Jan 20, 2008)

Oooh. I'm getting pretty damn excited about this actually. Even if the plot sounds generic, at least it be visually stunning.

I like the images of the floating peeps


----------



## Kreig (Jan 20, 2008)

Is there a trailer yet?


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 20, 2008)

It looks good I cant wait to see it. 

I search to see if there's any trailers but nope there isn't any yet


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 22, 2008)

Misha-San said:


> It looks good I cant wait to see it.
> 
> I search to see if there's any trailers but nope there isn't any yet



Yeah, no trailer yet unfortunately.  And btw, these pics were leaked lol.

Apparently it is suppose to be released around June or July  (they pushed it from their spring release D.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 25, 2008)

wait what.. $25 million budget. WHat the hell can they do with that. We are gonna have some pretty bad graphics in this movie. 

Why....just Why do they have to destroy something that could be amazing


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 25, 2008)

I wouldn't assume so quickly.  Money doesn't always mean anything.  We may be surprised. There have been a bunch of movies with higher budgets, but turn out like crap.  But smaller budgets that are better overall.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2008)

Well the original isn't that great and I don't think they need a huge budget, could be good but im still skeptical.


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk2L8Mgxd5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2009)

The CGI looks terrible, but I thought they changed the name to Last Blood.


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2009)

Sony Acquires Live-Action Blood: The Last Vampire's U.S. Rights


> Sony Pictures Worldwide Acquisitions Group has acquired all North American rights to East Wing Holdings Corp. and SAJ's live-action film adaptation of Production I.G's Blood: The Last Vampire anime film. Samuel Goldwyn Films will release film in American theaters this summer. South Korea's Jeon Ji-hyun (under her English name, Gianna Jun) plays the main character Saya, a 16-year-old sword-wielding girl hunting down supernatural creatures. Japanese actress Koyuki plays her opponent Onigen. Sony has already launched the official North American website for the film with a trailer.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2009)

I'm pleasantly surprised with the trailer.

At least the action looks good.


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2009)

Serp said:


> The CGI looks terrible, but I thought they changed the name to Last Blood.



I think your talking about "Last Blood" that is coming out in 2010

This mod


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 22, 2009)

Did anyone else see this movie. I personally think it is a huge pile of crap. People infected were like freaking zombies and we have a random ninja fight in a forest with no infected people fighting.....just a generic old man against other ninja.

The cgi was pathetic and they stole a scene directly off Underworld 2. The fighting choreography was good but the blood effects were bad. The ending was anticlimactic and this movie reminds me of why I illegally download instead of paying. 

The only good thing is the girl from the show Kings is in it.....and I think she is hot


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2009)

The worst movie i have ever seen even worse than Death trance  Thats saying alot 

I could only manag 45 minutes of it the CGI was sooooooooooo terrible especially when the black guy turns into that flying bat thing :rofl


----------

